# 2009 Tomatoes



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 19, 2009)

With all this rain, my tomatoes have taken off like crazy. Here are some pics. Should have some maters in no time.


----------



## rivet (Apr 19, 2009)

Man, this time of year I miss living there in the South. Another two weeks here before I can even put mine in!

Real nice plants you have there, and congratulations


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 21, 2009)

looking good---

mine will go in about may 1


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 21, 2009)

MAN!  We have another two weeks or so here also. We used to go by Mother's Day rule of thumb, but we've been pushing it up the last couple of years.   

Good lookin maters!!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking good my friend, be sure and update us once they bloom.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 22, 2009)

Those plants look really good and green. If ya have a bunch, pick a few green ones and make some fried green tomatoes


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 29, 2009)

We always get a bunch of different type tomatoes, this year burpee came out with a seedless tomato...can't wait to see how it tastes!


----------



## grothe (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks good Cajun.....can't wait ta get mine in da ground!


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 29, 2009)

campbells soup co sent me some free tomatoe seeds--

1 broke thru the jiffy 7 peat pellets today---

i will keep all newborns under cfl's 10 days or so---

then to my buckets/////


----------



## rivet (Apr 29, 2009)

How'd you get Campbells to send ya free seeds??


----------



## slanted88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah Man...Them Mater's are on the roll!


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 30, 2009)

go to this addy



www.campbellsseeds.com


----------



## flash (Apr 30, 2009)

Of course too much rain is not always a good thing for maters. More so when the have already bloomed though. I would also suggest some larger cages. We started using standard Field Fence formed into a cage for our maters. I drive a wood stake into the ground and tie them to cage to secure them so they won't fall over. 
 I still have a Winter source producing maters, but its on its last legs. Waiting for the Spring planting which are just starting to bloom.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 1, 2009)

Good idea Flash on the cage.  Need to try that.  Probably went a little small on the cages.  Had to stake them today.  they are growing so much, the cage can't hold them in.  Best tomatoes yet for me.


----------



## flash (May 1, 2009)

Here is my current setup. The wind just wrecked havoc on those standard tomato cages.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Flash.  Good idea


----------



## fire it up (May 1, 2009)

Wow, you guys have me so jealous.
My tomatoes want nothing more than to get in the ground but I have another week or so and one final tilling to do.  
Can't wait though, Jersey tomato straight off the vine with a little salt...better than sex!


----------



## alx (May 1, 2009)

I went to concrete re-inforcing wire.4 feet tall and make as round as you need.I would give you a few, but pretty far away.I have some well over twenty years old in perfect shape.I just cut bottom ring off and jam the 6 inch spikes in ground.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 1, 2009)

My best maters yet. Growing like crazy. Maters on most of the plants. These were Better Boys.


----------



## richoso1 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing those nice pics. It must be nice to have room to spread things around. Looks like you'll have a good summer my friend.


----------



## cowgirl (May 2, 2009)

Great looking plants Cajun!  
Alex, thanks for the idea on the concrete wire cages, I think I might have some of that on hand.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Cowgirl and Richoso.  This was a learning lesson on the maters.  Cages have to be  bigger.  I like the ideas posted for homemade cages.


----------



## alx (May 2, 2009)

Man those maters are looking good.I grow 6 big boys for blt's and sandwiches etc.Thanks for update.


----------



## tn_bbq (May 2, 2009)

I think we're gonna need a mater growing throwdown.

I just put mine in the garden last weekend (East Tennessee).   I planted a single Big Boy plant (I never had much luck with the big maters) and 3 Roma plants.


----------



## alx (May 2, 2009)

Sounds good.I will have ripe in august.I am growing 50 roma type for canning but should have a couple big tomatoes from Big Boys.The end of next week or following week i am planting here in maryland.


----------



## fire it up (May 2, 2009)

I'm all about a tomato throwdown, just counted and have 151 tomato plants growing.
Do you have cages around all of them?  Hard to tell as bushy as they are.
Was also wondering a few other things.  I noticed you built up mounds of dirt around all your plants, was that simply to hold in water or was there another reason, and did you mulch?
Also your ground looks to be completely free of weeds, do you spend a lot of time pulling them or did you do something specific?  Trying to make this years garden as easy as I can.  Planting hundreds of flowers everywhere for beneficial reasons.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 2, 2009)

I'm in with the throwdown.  I build up dirt around them.  Water each plant separate each day.  Holds the water better.  Just experimenting.  Seems to be working.  I'm no expert.  Also, about the ground and no weeds, i till the ground once a week.  Build up the fresh soil around the plants.  did have cages, but they disappeared.  Rookie mistake.  Plants grew so much, it lifted them out of the ground


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 16, 2009)

Growing like crazy...some are starting to change color


----------



## tn_bbq (May 16, 2009)

crazy

My largest one is not quite 2 feet tall.  My pepper plants are all less than a foot high.


----------



## alx (May 24, 2009)

Looking good.I have been out of the loop for week or so but here are few pics i could squeeze off today on my progress.

9 Big Boys for BLT'S etc. and Throwdown left row.My standard 50 canners and some yellow and orange for salsas=76 total(year after year seems 76)

I do have a small Cherry tomato forming

My season is obviously just underway,but looking forward to the Mater throwdown-we may need a smoked meat entry to go with the deal.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 24, 2009)

A "mater throwdown" .... I like the sounds of that .... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !!! I've just got mine in the mock earthbox that Piney helped me build, along with some peppers (japs, green, orange, and sweet banana). Got a couple more boxes that I can fill with cucumbers. 

All of the pics so far look great! Nothing better than home grown veggies, especially knowing that only your little grubby hands touched them


----------



## flash (May 24, 2009)

you should put down some mulch or hay also. Will keep you from having to water so much when the rains stop and from having to weed too.


----------



## alx (May 24, 2009)

Excellent point.I myself will be mulching my garden with 2-3 inches of shredded leaves that i blew off garrden last fall.I have 3 forty foot rows of beans to plant and then mulching garden begins for me...I only till twice-spring and fall- if i can.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 25, 2009)

I'll keep using the tiller weekly.  Keeps me busy all the time watering.  Like to stay busy and spend time in the yard.


----------



## alx (May 25, 2009)

I may just mulch around plants and till the area in between.I have 5 feet between rows and my volunteers(people) have disappeared this year.I have done it both ways and being on the water i have sandy soil any how.We never used to  mulch or staked our field maters.Do you have any ripe down there yet?


----------



## flash (May 25, 2009)

Just starting to see color change in my Juliettes. Finished up the last of my potted Winter Tomatoes last night.


----------



## tender loins (May 25, 2009)

Wow, all those pics are great!

I have about 81 different varieties started and have to narrow them down to about 65, it's a really tough task! It was even hard getting to 81 from over 500 varieties, mostly heirlooms. They are mostly 5-6" tall right now, still need to get the garden ready before planting. I will throw the extras on craigslist for cheap to try to recoup some of my expenses for pots & promix. 

If anybody wants to compare varieties let me know. I have taken pics for the last 10 years or so and may have a pic of what you may be growing to show what it should look like or if it came true to seed. I'm an amateur tomato breeder too. I also grow 40+ peppers, 4-5 onions, 15-25 different garlics, triplesweet corn, etc, etc.


----------



## alx (May 25, 2009)

Keep us posted tender loins.I am not growing any heirloom tomatoes this year,mainly canning and few salsa tomatoes for color.Post some other veggies as well-i should have 200 bulbs of garlic in 3 weeks myself.You should have a nice variety to choose from for the mater throwdown.Good luck growing to everyone.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 25, 2009)

I have had a few turn already...soon, more than I know what to do with...


----------



## tender loins (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Alex. My dilemma is too many good ones to choose from! I am growing 55 at a friend's place and 60-70 here. I usually grow about a dozen paste varieties each year, as well as about that many different oxhearts. I find that the oxhearts are truly multi-purpose: they can be used as slicers, for salsa, or for sauce. 

I grow a couple really huge paste types, one of my best is a large Roma type from a guy in MI called Uncle Steve's Italian Paste.







That's a 9" plate they are on for a size reference.

Anyways, for this year the whole list of tomatoes & peppers with descriptions & comments can be found here:

http://mysite.verizon.net/~korney19/2009Garden5-24.htm

Some are my own crosses of heirlooms, a few are hybrids, but most are heirlooms.

I don't do much basic tomato canning, usually only salsa & some sauce. I have a Spremy machine and just go plant to plant picking ripe ones and feed them into the electric Spremy, you don't need to cook them first; the pulp/juice comes down the chute into a waiting 4 gallon bucket and the skins & seeds come out the end of the machine for the garbage. In a couple hours we made this, 8 gallons of heirloom tomato puree:







I usually do 50+ pints of Annie's Salsa. Of course, I hand chop the tomatoes for that!


----------



## alx (May 27, 2009)

Nice list tender loins.I still use a table mounted hand squisher for the puree that i can-usualy 70% puree and 30% whole,but i think i will check out a Spremy.I grow 20 Joe Parker last 5 years or so and they have been the most productive and best tasting green chile i have grown here.I roast and freeze 40 pounds from 20 plants every year.Just rained yesterday for first time in week, garden loved it.


----------



## alx (Jun 3, 2009)

Any intel from the southern folk.....

This is my first cutworm damage in 20 years.Probably hard to see, but right in middle of pic the stem was severed by the bugger...Dug in soil and found him .Funny thing-neighbor had same thing happen....Critters!


----------



## mco (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow sure hate to see that. I always save the cardboard from toilet paper and paper towels.Cut a slit up the side and wrap around the stem, it also helps to hold the water in.


----------



## jjmrascal (Jun 3, 2009)

This is my second year gardening and I had cutworms last year. I did this same trick this year and did not suffer a single plant lost to cutworms so far.


----------



## alx (Jun 3, 2009)

I was lucky.This was two weeks ago and no more damage for me or neighbors garden.Forgot about paper towel carboard for collars-thanks mco.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 8, 2009)

Well they are coming on strong.  Been picking for about 2 weeks now.  Canning salsa tonight.  Will post pics later.  Shoud have worn gloves, hands on fire from the japs...


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 8, 2009)

Tried a new canned salsa recipe. First batch. tasted pretty good, some kick to it.  More like a pico I guess.  Could have put it in the blender.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 8, 2009)

Those maters look so good. I can only hope my plants yield fruits as good as that! Salsa looks yummy too ... definitely beats store bought!


----------



## flash (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, here comes the fungus. I am starting to get light colored spots, about 1/8th of an inch in size all over the leaves of my tomatoes. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 Probably due to all the rain we have had. I tried some Daconil, but so far, no good. This does not hurt existing tomatoes but the plant will eventually deteriorate and die.


----------



## alx (Jun 9, 2009)

My brother swears by Baking Soda spray.I tried a milk spray on pumpkins last year and seemed to help(powdery mildew).

Both neighbor and i had septoral spot in late august last year.

With rain here, i think i might start Baking Soda this weekend.
My neighbor has used NEEM oil, but as you mentioned some of this is an eventuality.


----------



## flash (Jun 9, 2009)

Baking Soda is cheap, so I could give it a go. Why not? How much does he use per gallon of water?


----------



## crockadale (Jun 9, 2009)

You got a recipie for that salsa? Please!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is the recipe.  It has had really good reviews and I cracked open one tonight and it is good....Got it off of recipezaar...Someone wanted a salsa recipe without the vinegar...say they tested PH level and it's fine...Here is the link to read the reviews...

http://www.recipezaar.com/Canned-Bottled-Salsa-97196


*Ingredients*

8 quarts plum tomatoes
pickling salt
6 large onions
2-3 heads garlic
1 lb jalapeno pepper
6 large mild bell peppers
2 1/2 cups minced cilantro
1/4 cup ground cumin
1 (5 1/2 ounce) can tomato paste
3 tablespoons lime juice (Per 500 ml jar)
*Directions*

*Bring a large pot of water to a boil. *
*Blanch the tomatoes by dropping them into the boiling water for one minute. You will need to do them in batches. *
*Transfer them to a large bowl or sink full of cold water. *
*Fish them out and peel them. *
*Chop them coarsely and sprinkle with pickling salt in layers as you go - I try to use about 4 tablespoons. *
*Put them in a strainer and set in a cool place (but NOT the fridge!) to drain for several hours. *
*When you are ready to procede, put all the canning jars in a large canner full of water to cover by one inch, and bring to a boil. *
*Boil for 10 minutes. *
*If your water is very hard, add a shot of vinegar to the water before it boils (to prevent lime build-up on bottles). *
*Meanwhile, peel and chop the onions. *
*Peel and deseed the peppers, and chop them. *
*Peel and mince the garlic. *
*Mix the tomato paste with cupful of the tomatoes until it is lump-free. *
*Mix all the ingredients except the lime juice in a large kettle or pot. *
*Bring the salsa to a boil. *
*Lift the sterilized jars from the boiling water bath and empty them. *
*(Most should be emptied into the sink, so the boiling water bath doesn't overflow when they go back in). *
*Add 3 tbsps lime juice to each jar. *
*Pack the salsa into the jars. *
*Wipe rims, and seal according to manufacturer's instructions. *
*(Generally, boil lids and rings for 5 minutes). *
*Return the bottles to the boiling water bath and process them for 20 minutes. It may be necessary to do this in two batches; put as many in the canner as you are able to; when they come out add the next batch of jars to be sterilized while you fill the first set. Take them out and fill them as the first set of filled jars is being processed. *
*Remove, allow to cool, and check seals*


----------



## crockadale (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks much. Very simular to one I already have, but will try this one. THANKS!!!!


----------

